# Applet erstellen



## Zule (29. Mai 2007)

Halihallo!

Ich habe ein Verständnisproblem bezügl. der Erstellung eines Applets. Habe versucht es zu ergoogeln aber leider hab ich nicht die Info´s gefunden die ich brauche.

Ich habe ein ganz simples Programm geschrieben welches eine Primfaktorzerlegung durchführt.
Es besteht aus einer Benutzereingabe, einer for-und while Schleife und einer Ausgabe.

Mir ist klar das folgende Methoden erhalten sein müssen und das ich ein GUI brauche...




```
public void init ()  {
	    }
	    public void start() {   
	    }
	    public void stop() {
	    }
	    public void destroy() {
	    }
	    public void paint(Graphics g) {
	    }
```


Ich möchte gerne wissen, wo ich jetzt genau welches Teil meine Programmes einfügen muss?
Also wo muss ich die Schleifen, wo die Ein-/Ausgabe und wo die GUI reinpacken?

Wär super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte   

Danke!


----------



## EOB (29. Mai 2007)

hi, schau mal hier, danach sollte es klarer sein...wenn nicht, nochma fragen .

grüße


----------



## Zule (29. Mai 2007)

Hey!

Danke für den Link. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das richtig verstehe  ???:L 


Ist es so richtig?


```
public void init ()  {

        hier die Variablen deklarieren

       }
       public void start() {   

       hier die Berechnungs-Schleife??

       }
       public void stop() {
       }
       public void destroy() {
       }
       public void paint(Graphics g) {

       hier die GUI rein

       }
```

Sorry für die lange Leitung


----------

